# Best way or top three items ?



## Merlin83 (Sep 23, 2011)

So, if I was to tip-toe or transition into digital - which I am somewhat reluctant to do. And using my LGB F7 as the tester, should I just simply use the all LGB items ? 

Should I just use an LGB MTS station III along with a decoder (which one) for the LGB F7? And do I have to use a decoder for the 'B' unit too ?

As it stands today - I already want to add-on the LGB wireless to my existing set-up so it probably makes sense to continue with the LGB products.

I guess my main concern is this. I worry if I start going the MTS/digital route I will have to add decoders to all existing and future LGB units, and maybe that's not really a big deal but - for now I simply plug-in and twist a throttle and the trains do stuff.

Cheers,
Brett


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

You might decide to use the MTS system, but there's no need to. The great thing about DCC is compatibility. Any standard decoder will work with any DCC system. for example, I'm running decoders from NCE, Digitrax, Lenz, QSI, and ESU. They all work equally well at the basic functions, and although each has some different features in ordinary running it's hard to tell them apart. That is, although some have sound and some don't, and some have lights that other don't, they all respond to the same commands and they all run pretty much the same way on my NCE DCC system

So while you might use MTS, you could just as easily settle on one of the other DCC system.s 
As I see it, the problem with MTS is the higher premium you pay for a European product--same as ESU, Zimo, and Lenz.


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Brett, check your F7A if it has an onboard decoder factory installed. The instruction manual will tell you or look on bottom for analog digital sticker for factory decoder. If so you can run and control sounds from any DCC set. If you want to keep LGB factory sound the easiest solution would be add LGB decoders. Let us know and we can then offer more suggestions. 
Alan


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Unfortunately MTS is stuck in the past with some limitations. 

14 speed steps only by the central station, but most decoders will do 28 steps. 
Addressing limited by the central station, but again the decoders are not. 
Wireless range limited compared to other vendors. 


Zimo will do the 14 speed steps and be compatible with MTS as well as Massoth. 

Older MTS decoders may only do serial and again Zimo and Massoth will support this.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think someone will pop up and tell you that you can put a Massoth throttle on a MTS station and get 28 ss. 

I don't know that I would ever recommend adding an LGB decoder to a loco, unless you were matching another already existing one, or were really "stuck" on serial functions.. 

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg is correct with a mongrel system of MTS and Massoth, but you still are limited to 28 speed steps with most LGB decoders and at times 14 speed steps. 
The Massoth system defaults to 14 when installing new engines and one must remember to update each addition to the higher speed step. 

Take a big leap in to the NOW of DCC with 128 speed steps for anything you acquire. 

PS, I have a MTS system and the Zimo and it is like riding a tricycle vs driving a race car!!!!


----------

